# externe eSATA+USB Platte trennt Internetverbindung



## interface (6. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

habe eine externe Samsung F1 Platte mit 1 Terabyte.
Das Gehäuse hat eSata und USB Anschluß.
PC Vista Ultimate mit Asus Board.
Router mit Lan Kabel zum PC verbunden.
Schließe ich jetzt die exPatte per USB oder eSata an, wird die Internetverbindung getrennt.
DSL fällt auch aus.
Kurz wieder da und wieder weg.

Hat jemand einen Tip was das sein kann


----------

